# what phasmids eat



## Longbord1 (Jun 29, 2003)

k i need all the dif. kinds of leaves that australian prickly stick insects can eat including picks if possible thanx 
mike


----------



## Love to Foxtrot (Jun 30, 2003)

*Leaves*

I was told to feed them mulberry and oak leaves, but make sure that you remove all new growth from the sprig, as these can poison Sticks. Mine loves dark green mulberry leaves the most, but just look on some caresheets because there are several other types of leaves that are good for them too. 
Aubrey


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Jun 30, 2003)

E.T.'s love to eat Roses and Ivy IME.
ORION


----------



## Phillip (Jun 30, 2003)

*phasmid food...*

They will do just fine on a diet of blackberry leaves. You can also feed them Mulberry , rose, and some will eat oak.

Phil


----------



## Longbord1 (Jun 30, 2003)

if they eat ivy then im so happy my whole yard is ivy we have a huge hill covered in it 
this ivy
http://www.pdos.lcs.mit.edu/ivy/ivy.gif
orion?
also is what ur saying the australian prickly one


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Longbord yes that lookslike a variegated strain of Ivy, and yeas E.T.'s (Extatosoma tiaratum) are Macleays Specter Stick Insrct a.k.a. Australian Prickly
ORION


----------



## Longbord1 (Jun 30, 2003)

thanx


----------



## Longbord1 (Jun 30, 2003)

how long do they live


----------



## Love to Foxtrot (Jun 30, 2003)

Supposedly they live up to one year.


----------



## reptillian (Feb 8, 2005)

you can feed australian giant spiny stick insects pyracantha, bramble, ivy, grape, oak and rose. ive got a male. it will live approximately 18 months once it reaches adult life i think.


----------



## thedreadedone (Feb 8, 2005)

you can also feed it eucalyptus


----------



## roach dude (Feb 13, 2005)

reptillian your talking about the giant spiny stick insect(eurycantha calcarata)  living up to 18 months   the Extatosoma tiaratum only live for 1 year maxs ;P


----------

